# Typhoon Haiyan: 4 months later



## dolina (Apr 21, 2014)

On March 7-8 I went around the islands of Leyte and Samar to survey the progress being made in the rehabilitation of Haiyan-hit areas of Eastern Visayas in the Philippines. Although disheartening from a a local's point of view I see that life is slowly going back to normal.




Villa Calicoan by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

The image above was taken at Guiuan, Eastern Samar where the typhoon (known as Yolanda in the Philippines) first made landfull on November 8. I have been here before because of the thriving surfing community that I take personal interest in photographing as often as I can.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 21, 2014)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Paulo. 
Despite the technical excellence of the shot, it shows a very sad state of affairs, it is good to know that things are slowly returning to normality for these folks so devastated by this tragic event.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Graham and Jeff.

A sign that life is going back to normal is children going back to school at the start of 2014.




Binongtoan Central School by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

Location: https://goo.gl/maps/qa6V2


----------



## dolina (Apr 23, 2014)

Surprisingly the most prominent non-profit religious org that helped the predominantly Christian Philippines was the Taiwan-based Buddhist Tzu Chi Foundation or Tzu Chi (慈濟) who helped startup the local economy again with cash for work of 500 pesos/day (US$1.00 = 44.80 pesos) for work that involves cleaning of debris in their community. This cash for work program was made possible by shipping hard currency by aircraft to the typhoon-hit areas as banks and other remitting services were victims as well.

They also provided relief materials like that white half pipe structure that serves as temporary classroom for the kids to learn in.




Lingayon Elementary School by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Apr 26, 2014)

And still there is a lot more to be done after Typhoon Haiyan.. Below is a seashore town on Samar Island cleaning up the felled coconut trees. These need to be cleared for health & safety reasons and to make room for new coconut saplings to take there place.




Eastern Samar by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Apr 28, 2014)

We Filipinos are most grateful to the help that came pouring from all over the world like UNICEF. Almost 6 millions kids like the little lady below are most vulnerable from natural disasters like Category 5 Super Typhoon Haiyan. Kids like her urgently need access to safe water, hygiene supplies, food, shelter and a safe environment to recover.




Sulangan Princess by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Apr 30, 2014)

Life is slowly going back to normal. The simpler life in the province.

Children are jumping into saltwater from the foundation of the old Sulangan Bridge in Eastern Samar. The day was so hot that one is tempted to join in to cool down.




Sulangan Bridge by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (May 7, 2014)

Surfers are some of the most upbeat and optimistic people I know. I hope their attitude will inspire us all that life must go on and that we must go back to our regular routine to give us a semblance of normalcy.

Guiuan Island located in the southern-most tip of Eastern Samar is known as the best surfing waves in the Visayan part of the Philippines. It directly faces the Pacific Ocean where typhoons are born. Being the case this was where Typhoon Haiyan came from and first made landfall.




"The best surfer out there is the one having the most fun" - Phil Edwards by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/250 f/16 70mm ISO 160

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guiuan,_Eastern_Samar


----------



## expatinasia (May 7, 2014)

Nice to see your pics, Dolina. I am a very big fan of the Philippines. A wonderful country, with so many beautiful places to see and enjoy.


----------



## dolina (May 15, 2014)

Thank you expat




Church of Sta. Fe, Leyte by alabang, on Flickr

Churches and other places of worship are very much an integral part of any Filipino's life. What remains of the Church of Sta. Fe in Sta Fe, Leyte 5 months after Yolanda/Haiyan

Settings: 1/200 f/9 70mm ISO 640

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Fe,_Leyte

GPS: https://goo.gl/maps/53faW


----------



## verysimplejason (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for showing us some photos of Samar/Leyte. For years, I've been trying to setup sometime to go there. I hope I can go there sometime next year.


----------

